# What Do You Do...... I Feel Defeated



## Poo Pea 2 (Jan 4, 2008)

I had almost finished this and then a cat stood on it and deleted everything, geez i tell ya. A very cute cat though. Ok im going to make it short and sweet this time.I have asked two ppl who sublease of me to vacate thier rooms as I have decided to live alone. They dont pay bills on time and leave the house in a gross mess, among other things. They teamed up and got very verbally aggressive with me. They yelled at me, swore at me, degraded me and said some nasty things. It was really scary, i ran to my room and locked myself in there till saturday. Then on sat they kicked and punched my door whilst i was in there swearing at me, saying i better f*cking get dwn there and talk to them and that they were going to wait down their for me. They were yelling and laughing, it was scary. I had to call my friend and mum to come get me. I stayed in my room scared to move. Cried for hours.The thing is, according to the law i have to give them 60days notice to move out. So they can stay there for another TWO MONTHS and keep doing this to me every day. The law is on thier side....... unreal. Also I am not eligable for contents insurance on my things, so they can break my stuff and there is nothing i can do. I am stuck.My only option is to break lease NOW and force them out. The problem is I only have one place to go till i find somewhere new. That is my ex BF, (not the one who cheated on me, ex of 1 month). I could stay with him till i find a place of my own, which could be 1-4 weeks.The issue is im back at uni and have assessments due every week, i dont need this disruption, its affected me already. My parents arent all that supportive either.Do i just go back and stay there for the next two months and take what ever happens, do i try and reason with them (i dont think that will happen), do i break lease NOW and move in with my ex for a little bit. What do i do. Im so confused and scaredPoo Pea


----------



## Poo Pea 2 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sooo its all fallen apart.My landlord called me and served me with a breach, told me if i dont fix it now i will be evicted. The thing is i cant get them to move they refused, so im evicted. I have moved in with the ex. And i have the other ex giving me grief for moving in with this ex. I want to live on my own and have my own place, so fingers crossed I get something.Sometimes i just want to jump off a bridge, i want to die.... i cant take many more beatings in life. How many is one person supposed to handle.I wish to fall asleep and never wake up again, who knows maybe this is the one god will listen to, if there is a god


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Poo darling - no, you don't - come on - you are a strong lady who has had a boggin' awful start to the year.OK - so this is difficult - cos Landlord and Tenant legislation is different here - and also can I just check - was it OK with the landlord to sublet - or have you in some way breached your contract - I know many tenancies don't tolerate subletting but you know of course that I'm a Brit so the law will be different and you'll need to check.So is this why your landlord is kicking off - did he know about the sub-tenants? See if YOU were the landlord and these people behaved like that - they could well have breached their tenancies under "unacceptable behaviour" and you'd be able to evict sharpish.I think you are going to have to check with a law shop or whatever your equivalent of the Citizens Advice Bureau is over there - here we'd offer you free unbiaised advise - there must be something similar.You need to sort this out - and financially too and then try and find perhaps a room in a house with say cooking and washing facilities or something affordable until you can get yourself on your feet.Obviously Poo - I've no idea of the "geography" of your set up. Would rooming with your parents perhaps be preferable to bunking up with the ex - that doesn't sound right ideal but I suppose for a stopgap its certainly better than nothing.Life is a rotter sometimes Poo but you WILL turn a corner I promise. Remember I'm always here if you want to PM - you hang in there. Go and talk to the docs if things get grim.Sue xxxxx


----------



## Poo Pea 2 (Jan 4, 2008)

I was only supposed to have 3 subleasers and i infact had 4. So she breached me. I know the boys wouldnt go anywhere in 14days and id end up with an eviction. Id never be able to rent again if there was an eviction againinst my name. So i had to bite the bullet and break lease. Those nasty boys think this is funny, i hate them.I have moved into my ex boyfriends house. Im not welcome at my dads (you got to laugh though he lives in a huge 4 bedroom 3 bathroom house with just his wife, but no im not allowed there). Ive realised alot of things this weekend. I was a puppet to my father, a silly little daddies girl who looked up to her father for everything, truth is he doesnt care that much about me. I knew all along, but allowed my heart to accept it now.Im calling up 13 rentals tomorrow hoping to get one, if i dont move by this weekend i have to wait another 3 weeks as i have way to much uni wiork and assessments to do. The move would kill me. What am i supposed to do. I have no money, and now no home. Life is a joke really.The law is bullsh*tPoo Pea


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes, in many ways I'd agree with you Poo - but I suppose its (the law) all we've got to work with. I hope you can find a new rental soon - its added pressure you don't need on top of your studies isn't it. You must have a student services at Uni - they may be able to help with university accommodation and there maybe somebody on the pastoral side you could talk with - perhaps to get some extra time for completing assignments with all this rumbling on. You may be pleasantly surprised at how sympathetic they are. I know when I had an (unexpected) baby 3/4 way through my studies they were very accommodating.I don't know what to suggest re your dad - shame on him - thats all I can say.God bless - hang in there Poo.Sue xxx


----------

